# Top 4 High Protein Muscle Building Foods



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Choosing the best high protein foods is a key principle of the bodybuilding lifestyle. Protein is responsible for muscle growth, repair, creation of hormones and forming neurotransmitters in the brain. Your body craves the amino acids from protein after a hard work and your bodies growth is dependent on dedication to supplying your body with [...]

*Read More...*


----------

